
Ask HN: What interesting articles about food have you read recently? - vram22
Recently meaning in the last six months or so.
======
LeoSolaris
[http://www.foodandnutritionresearch.net/index.php/fnr/articl...](http://www.foodandnutritionresearch.net/index.php/fnr/article/view/31694)

Found it today on /r/science.

A low correlation between animal meat/saturated fat and elevated cholesterol
in men was found, but not significant enough to warrant any form of warning.

However, potatoes and cereal/grain carbs are strongly linked to cardiovascular
disease.

It isn't the meat in the Western diet that kills... It's the potatoes, sugar,
high carbs that will get you. (Plus distilled alcohol.)

------
gus_massa
I'm not sure that this is what you are looking for, but ... "I Fooled Millions
Into Thinking Chocolate Helps Weight Loss" [http://io9.com/i-fooled-millions-
into-thinking-chocolate-hel...](http://io9.com/i-fooled-millions-into-
thinking-chocolate-helps-weight-1707251800) HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9714985](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9714985)
(205 points, 476 days ago, 60 comments)

------
vram22
Thanks to all those who replied.

I initially only meant articles that are about people's experiences with
eating any new dishes (that are not really new, but that they had come across
for the first time).

(Like: I tried so-and-so dish at a restaurant or at a friend's place recently,
and here is what it had it it, and this is how it tasted. I should have made
that clear.)

Anyway, the other kinds of comments posted are also interesting.

~~~
Mz
I write about food:

[http://miceats.blogspot.com/](http://miceats.blogspot.com/)

You should totally check that out. It's brilliant. :-P

